# 3D print paranormal battery door



## einad5 (17/8/20)

I just found this on thingsverse. Its a 3D printed replacement for the Lost vape paranormal battery door. Maybe someone else will find it useful.

Any suggestions on where to get this printed?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Useful 4


----------



## einad5 (18/8/20)

I also found you can buy the part, if you are willing to ship from the UK https://www.stealthvape.co.uk/product/lost-vape-lve-paranormal-slip-contact/


----------

